# Marlin mit Dingi



## Dorschi (12. März 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Habe gestern mit André in Neuseeland telefoniert und er mußte mir erst mal eine Story präsentieren.
Bei Ihm in Fahr North ist zur Zeit Marlin- Saison und es wird gut gefangen.
Einer hat es aber übertrieben und wollte partout an einer Stelle weiterangeln, obwohl seine Kameraden mit dem Game- Boot zu einer anderen Stelle wollten.
Er ist also kurzerhand in das Dingi gestiegen und wollte sich bei ruhiger See dort wieder abholen lassen.
Wie der Teufel es will, hat dann auch ein Marlin gebissen.
28 Meilen vor der Küste haben sie Ihn nach mehrstündiger Suche mit Küstenwache, Heli und mehreren Booten gefunden, samt Marlin.
Man kann es auch übertreiben oder?
Ich glaube auch, der Fisch ist nicht ganz günstig geworden.
Ich weiß ja nicht, was die Heli- Stunde in NZ kostet.  
André will den Zeitungsausschnitt scannen und schicken. Ich hänge ihn an.

Beste Grüße
Dorschi


----------



## Micky Finn (12. März 2004)

Mensch Dorschi,

mal abgesehen von den Kosten und der Sorge um den Angelkameraden - das ist der Stoff aus dem die Träume sind.

Vom großen Fisch im kleinen Boot übers Meer gezogen werden - Hemmingway und der "Alte Mann und das Meer" lassen grüßen.

Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2004)

Musste da auch sofort an den "Alten Mann und das Meer" denken))
Naja, und über so einen Leichtsinn braucht man wohl nicht zu reden.


----------



## Jetblack (12. März 2004)

Nur so und nicht anders geht das !!

Was haben wir denn noch vom wahren Leben vor unseren (virengeschuetzten) PCs ? Wir sind doch Maenner, oder ?!

Also: Rein ins 10 Fuss Beiboot, Schwimmweste ueber Bord, Batterien aus dem GPS, Segel setzen (unbedingt Tank entleeren), 6 Schweine aussen festbinden und ordentlich Blut ins Wasser .... dann ein wenig entspannt angeln, dann klappts auch mit dem Fisch.

Aber mal im Ernst: Das ist ne ziemliche Geschichte - haette ich in der Form allerdings mehr den Amis zugetraut. 

Jetblack


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

Hat jemand von euch eine Bauanleitung für einen Dinghi-Kampfstuhl?

Wäre wirklich eine günstige Alternative zu den horrenden Charterkosten. Knobele allerdings noch an der benötigten Anzahl der Ruderer bzw. an der Segelfläche für den zu erwartenden Drill...


----------



## Jirko (12. März 2004)

zukunftsvisionen - zitiert aus der dagbladet am 22.april anno 2004...

...4 „alte männer und das meer“ – 4 leidenschaftliche petrijünger aus tyskland wurden am 22.04 ungewollt mit den unbändigen kräften der spezies hippoglossus hippoglossus konftontiert. bei einer ausfahrt auf die untiefe larsgrunnen hatte ein berliner aus der 4er gruppe einen noch nie dagewesenen kontakt mit einem ausgewachsenen exemplar der obigen gattung. jegliche versuche scheiterten, dem big-halibut auch nur annähernd auf seiner flucht in´s offene nordmeer etwas entgegenzusetzen. das kappen der schnur kam nicht in frage, zu groß war die hoffnung, als sieger aus diesem kampf david gegen goliath hervorzugehen, zu groß war die hoffnung auf den fang des lebens, zu groß war der übermut und die euphorie, so daß jegliche gedanken um die sicherheit und das leibliche wohl der petrijünger schlicht und einfach negiert wurden. nach schier unendlich langen 23h schwindeten die kräfte der 4 deutschen angler, welche im permanenten wechsel versuchten, den weg gen „heiligtum mit der fackel in der hand“ nicht einzuschlagen. es war sinnlos. die anfängliche euphorie wich der vernunft und der sorge um die familienangehörigen der 4 angler, welche den schmerzlichen verlust mitnichten hätten verkraften können. nach endlosem kampf hatten sie die gewissheit, daß sie dieser unbändigen kraft garnichts, aber auch garnichts entgegenzusetzen haben. sie hatten verloren. sie gingen im kampf ihres lebens als verlierer vom platz. das cutten der multifilen fand seinen platz auf dem speicher der digitalen. da wo bei vielen ein kreuz über dem schlafgemach hängt, prangert bei den vieren ein übergroßer, eingerahmter abzug der wohl schmerzlichsten erfahrung, welche ein leidenschaftlicher norgeangler überhaupt je erfahren muß. dennoch ist dieses bildliche dokument ein synonym für die vernunft, welche den 4 petrijüngern aus tyskland wohl das leben gerettet hat. die GPS-koordinaten wurden per handy an die 51 51 700 übermittelt – die 51 51 700 hat den vieren vor unheil bewahrt – die 51 51 700 ist die telefonnummer des seenotrettungsdienstes per hubschrauber.

und dir moral von der geschicht, vergesst bitte euer handy nicht :q :q :q


----------



## Chris7 (12. März 2004)

;+ ;+ ;+ ... so was passiert mir nie... Ich muß beim Anschlag immer darauf achten, daß ich ihn nicht zu fest setze... sonst kommen mir meine Fische nämlich entgegengeflogen...  :c


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

Wird dann doch nur ein Russki-U-Båt gewesen sein, Du junger Mann und das Meer! *lach*


----------



## ThomasL (12. März 2004)

@Jirko

aber abwechseln beim Drill geht doch nicht, sonst wird der Rekord nachher nicht gezählt, da muss schon der Fänger 23 Stunden drillen :q


----------



## Sockeye (12. März 2004)

Ein Bekannter von mir hatte 2001 eine Kajaktour durch das Cook Inlet gemacht. Für seine Verpflegung hat er geangelt. Da kam was kommen musste:

ein 150lbs Heilbutt hat im Mittelwasser zugeschlagen. Knappe 20 h hat das Kajak den Butt begleitet, bis er müde war und er es geschafft hat das Kanu sicher am Ufer zu landen und den Drill von dort aus zu beenden.

Bei einem großen Butt hätte er wohl kappen müssen....


----------



## Jetblack (12. März 2004)

Sockeye - das hat auch was 

ich hoffe er hat den Jungfisch wieder abzischen lassen ... Mann, das ist nicht fair. Wir nudeln uns in Norwegen den Wolf und die Nordostpazifik Leut haben die Dinger wie die Dachziegel am Grund liegen 

Jetblack (der Bloedmann, der zig mal in BC war, aber nie auf Heili geangelt hat)


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

@ Jetblack: gibt´s da etwa Halibuts drüben??? *kicher*

Neinneinnein, ich sach ja schon nix mehr...

Sehe mich da echt schon mit einem ungeguideten Charterboot die Johnston Strait passieren, den Orcas ein letztes Mal winken und in die ewigen Kveite-Jagdgründe abtauchen...

Oder ein Schweinegeld für teure Boote ausgeben und den lieben langen Tag bei strömendem Regen vergeblich zu tunken und alle anderen liebenswerten Lachse unbehelligt zu lassen...(immer diese Gewissenskonflikte!)

Bin auf den Neu Seeland-Artikel gespannt - die machen bestimmt ´ne lustige Story draus!!!

Her damit, Dorschi!


----------



## Sockeye (12. März 2004)

@Karsten,

wenn ich mich mal als "Consultant" aufspielen darf (), würde ich Dir empfehlen den Halibut-Charter in Anspruch zu nehmen und selbstständig den Lachsen nachzustellen.

Damit kannst Du die schwere Meeresausrüstung zu Hause lassen und ausserdem wissen die Charter Capitäne wie sie ihre Kunden zum Fisch bringen. Vor Allem, weil der Butt so seine Plätzchen hat, die man kennen sollte und ein Lachs kommt beim Aufstieg irgendwann auf jeden Fall bei einem vorbei, man muss nur warten..:q


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

@ Sockeye: genau So wollen wir´s auch handhaben - gestern wurde mir von Port Hardy ein Halibut-Charter-Angebot zugemailt, 750 CAN $ pro Tag inkl. Bayliner, Guide, Benzin und guten Aussichten für Flachmänner. Eine Masse Geld, aber auf deren Erfahrung möchte ich nicht verzichten! Wird ohnehin C&R betrieben, denn wir sind mit dem Camper unterwegs und meinen, die Bestände sollten geschützt werden. Dafür bekommt ihr dann hoffentlich feine Videoaufnahmen.

Eine Selbstfahrerei möchte ich aber gern mal auf Chinook versuchen, mit Cut-Plugged und Moochings. Hoffe, Du und ihr füttert mich noch im Laufe des Jahres mit Trolling-Infos?

Best regards an den Alaskeraner Halibut-Champ

Karsten #h


----------



## Sockeye (12. März 2004)

750Can$ = 460€

Kommt drauf an für was. Ist es die Charter für das komplette Boot ist es billig, muss man es pro Person berappen ist es Wucher!

In AK liegen die Preise bei 150 € - 220€ pro Nase und Tag bei 4-6 Anglern pro Boot. Das ganze Boot mit Capt. kostet zwischen 800-1000€

Und einen kleinen 20-35 Pfünder würde ich doch entnehmen. Erstens werden die Bestände dadurch in keinster Weise gefährdet und zweitens schmeckt er sooooo lecker. Frisch aus dem Meer und zubereitet...mhmmm..dafür lohnt sich die ganze Reise schon:k


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

Ist die Vollcharter, Sockeye. Will mir doch nicht die wunderschöne Ausfahrt zu den großen Gesellen mit irgendwelchen Banausen teilen, die mir dann in die Filmaufnahme wirres Zeug plappern beim Drill. Und von euch Spezels ist ja niemand vor Ort - da würden wir gerne Begleitung mitnehmen bei den 2-3 Ausfahrten.

Achja, wegen Tackle: meine kleinfeinen Lefthander Rolle und die Standup nehme ich extra mit über´n Teich, der Kram soll eingeweiht werden!

Meinst, es sähe nicht blöd aus, wenn wir für die Pfanne einen 30Pfünder mitnehmen würden? Ich liiiieeebe ja Heilbuttfresschen. Aber da könnten wir den gesamten Campground wahrscheinlich mitfüttern?

Habe im Gefühl, wir machen grad diesen Thread hier kaputt...


----------



## Sockeye (12. März 2004)

Jeder da drüben weiss, das die "kleinen" das beste Fleisch haben und es ist ganz normal die 25 jährige Mama, nach einem Gruppenbild mit Dame, wieder schwimmen zu lassen und ein, zwei kleine zum Verwerten mitzunehemen. Eher würden sie dich doof anschauen, wenn du keinen mitnimmst.

Ein 30 Pfünder bringt etwa 7Kg Filet und das ist an einem Abend am Campgrund mit den Nachbarn locker verspeisst..







Und Dorschi wird uns gerade dieses Ausschweifen verzeihen. Er geht ende Juni nach Homer um Türplatten zu heben..


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2004)

@ Dorschi: hoffe, wir dürfen hier weitertexten in dem Thema, bis die Zeitungsmeldung kommt? Wenn ja - dankeeeeee!

@ Sockeye: habe mich sowieso schon gefragt, warum sie im BUch "How to..." zeigen, wie mann einen 100+Pounder filetiert? Die alten Kracher schmecken doch bestimmt so wenig, wie sie hingegen so viele Nachkommen produzieren können???

Werde gehorsamst (dazu brauchte es nur einen winzigen Anstoß!) einen Canada-Flachmann mit an Land nehmen! 

Was meinst zu der Port Hardy Ecke? In der Literatur haben sie´s als Hot Spot von Vancouver Island herausgestellt wegen der Johnston Strait und der Inlets dort. Immerhin Fische bis 270 lbs haben die dort vom Charterer am Haken gehabt.

Jetblack hatte noch einen ihm bekannten Skipper an der Westcoast, aber da erscheint es mir zu unsicher von Wind und Welle her? Zumal der Anmarschweg zur offenen See recht weit ist durch den Sound.

Mir scheint´s, als würden wir mit Vancouver Island und Halibut hier im Forum Neuland betreten - hast ja gesehen, auf meine Anfragen kam goar nix an Selbst-Fangberichten.


----------



## Sockeye (13. März 2004)

Sorry, aber in der Ecke kenne ich mich leider nicht aus. Ich kann da nur allgemeine Tipps geben.

Zum einen kommen die Butte bei ihrer Wanderung auf jeden Fall so weit südlich. Sie werden noch bis Kalifornien gefangen und in Oregon massenweise. Wenn ich mir die offiziellen Bestands-Testfänge aus der Gegend anschaue (International Pacific Halibut Commission wirst Du da sicherlich welche fangen. Schau vor allem auf die Tiefen und die Kooridinaten. Das ist alles nicht so weit vom Land weg und ziemlich flach.

Und ein Hudertpfünder ist zwar einfacher zu filetieren, schmeckt auch nicht schlecht, aber durch sein faseriges Fleisch ist es einfach kein Vergleich zum butterzarten 30er.

Wenn du aber keinen kleineren fangen solltest, reservier dir die Bäckchen und verschenke von mir aus den Rest. Die sind auch beim 200Pfünder ein wahres Gedicht...


----------



## Karstein (13. März 2004)

@ Sockeye: hab die Statistiken gesehen - die in Alaska markierten Butts sind fein südlich geschwommen bei der Untersuchung, und etliche wurden auch querab Queen Charlotte und Vancouver Island gesichtet!

Durch die absterbenden Lachse aus den Flüssen werde ich den Skipper mal vorsichtig fragen, ob wir nicht vor den Einläufen der Flüsse mit Lachsköpfen angeln wollen. Dürfte im September doch klappen, oder?

(@ Jetblack: die B2´s werde ich trotzdem testen dort!)


----------



## Dorschi (22. März 2004)

*Versprochen ist versprochen*

Wie gesagt, ich besorge die Zeitungsausschnitte.


----------



## Dorschi (22. März 2004)

Ja Ja unterhaltet Euch ruhig über Helbutts in einem Marlin- Thread!:q :q 
Interessiert mich ja auch.
Aber hier nochmal was aus der Zeitung:


----------



## Dorschi (22. März 2004)

Etwas leichtsinnig oder? Aber da kommt wiedermal der ureigene Jagdinstinkt durch.:q :q :q 
Vor allem kann er an dem geräucherten Marlin eine Weile essen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## wodibo (24. März 2004)

*AW: Marlin mit Dingi*

Da legt der sich das Teil auch noch ins Boot, ich glaubs ja nicht  #q 
Steht nur nicht geschrieben ob der von Geburt an wahnsinnig ist oder grad ne Ausbildung macht  #d


----------



## Dorschi (24. März 2004)

*AW: Marlin mit Dingi*

Mann Wodi!
Du läßt Deine Rotaugen auch nicht außenbords hängen, oder?


----------



## wodibo (24. März 2004)

*AW: Marlin mit Dingi*

Naja Dorschi, lass den Fisch auch nur einmal zucken und schon ist der Kahn Kieloben.
Frag mich wie der den mit der Nusschale hat abschlagen können???


----------



## Karstein (25. März 2004)

*AW: Marlin mit Dingi*

Thanx für die Zeitungsstory, Dorschi!!! Selten so was haarsträubend Witziges zum Thema Angeln gelesen!

Ich denke mal, die Besatzung der Fishing Machine hat dem Dinghianer den Fisch gelandet und für ein Foto wieder in seine Nussschale gepackt, oder?

Demnächst lesen wir bestimmt von einem Marlin-Drill per Belly Boat?


----------



## Carphunter 76 (5. April 2004)

*AW: Marlin mit Dingi*

Hy Leute.
Hab bei einem Norge-Urlaub auch mal einen Dicken drangehabt.
Nach ner halben Stunde ( und gebrochener Rute ) habe ich dann meinem Kumpel die Rute gegeben, weil ich nicht mehr konnte.
Letztendlich blieb der Heilbutt Sieger. Der Wirbel hat den Geist aufgegeben.
Petri Heil all over the World !
 :z


----------

